# Curado 200hg vs 200ihg



## Jlacour (Jun 18, 2016)

Does anyone know the difference between the curado hg and the ihg?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Please expand on your query.

Current model is the 200 I which is 6.3:1.
The 200 I HG is 7.2:1
There is also a 200 I PG at 5.5:1

Hope that helps, if not ask 

Cheers.

Terry.


----------



## Jlacour (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the response. 

I have a curado 200 HG (7.2:1) that my wife just bought for me. I noticed on their website that they only have a 200 IHG (also 7.2:1) listed. 

I assume mine is an older model, and if so, what changes were made?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Jesse,

The reel you have is the 200 I. The model is the same as what you see on the Shimano website.

No difference in what your wife bought for you, and the current one.

The letter I is not shown on the handle side of the 200 HG.

Great reels by the way.

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## Jlacour (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

200HG or 200IHG is the same reel (gear ratio 7.2:1)
200PG or 200IPG is also the same reel (gear ratio 5.5:1)

These two are parts of the I series which are already discontinued by Shimano. 
Do you guys see how quick Shimano change series now since E series since they made a big mistake moving Curado production to Malaysia.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Lexy1 said:


> 200HG or 200IHG is the same reel (gear ratio 7.2:1)
> 200PG or 200IPG is also the same reel (gear ratio 5.5:1)
> 
> These two are parts of the I series which are already discontinued by Shimano.
> Do you guys see how quick Shimano change series now since E series since they made a big mistake moving Curado production to Malaysia.


Hi Lexy1.

Please excuse my ignorance, as I did not know that the I series had been discontinued.

Are you able to advise me where this information came from.

Thanks.

Terry.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Shimano has not discontinued any of the I series Curados.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought so !

Thanks Matt :cheers:


----------

